
Team fortress 2 source code has leaked – possible remote execution exploit - searchableguy
https://www.techradar.com/in/news/team-fortress-2-source-code-has-leaked-and-you-can-apparently-get-malware-by-playing
======
diebeforei485
Perhaps the community could port the game to x86-64 so it runs on Catalina.

